
Are Pets Really Good for Us? - pseudolus
http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/maybe-not-but-cmon-take-a-look-at-these-hounds
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
If somebody adopts an animal solely because they were persuaded to by a study,
maybe they shouldn't be pet owners.

